# How Gun Control enabled atrocities in South Africa



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

http://www.captainsjournal.com/2017...acking-in-south-africa-leading-to-atrocities/

Self Defense Lacking In South Africa, Leading To Atrocities
BY HERSCHEL SMITH 
2 days, 10 hours ago
David Codrea:

"They were tortured with a blow torch and knives," a chilling Middleburg Observer report about a South African farm attack relates. "A plastic bag was stuffed down Sue's throat and they attempted to strangle Robert with a black bag around his neck &#8230; "In any other country, such a crime would be almost unthinkable. But in South Africa, these kinds of farm attacks are happening nearly every day."

I've told you guys before (see comments) and if you ever had an predilections towards trying to find common ground with the abusers and controllers, you'd better listen to me again.

Mankind is evil. It's called federal headship, and it happened in the garden with Adam as the father of all mankind. God's saving grace can redeem individual men, and it can change a society by "common grace." It has before in America under far different circumstances. But with the anemia of the church and so-called Christians who have abdicated all responsibility for their culture, there are consequences and they aren't good. There is an ebb and flow to this sort of thing until we learn that lesson again &#8230; and again &#8230; and again.

When I initially read this it reminded me of the atrocities perpetrated by AQ in Iraq when I covered the war there. They would take drills and drill into the heads of live humans. Don't think it can't happen in South Africa, and don't think it can't happen here, and happen to you or your family if you don't gun up.

Prepare to defend yourself. A lack of will is even worse than having no weapons, because you may be able to find the weapons if it's not too late. But don't count on it.

Firearms,Gun Control,Guns


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks BlueZ. This is the same story that plays out again and again all over the world. It is the reason that the 2nd Amendment is so vitally needed.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Rural South African farmers have been under attack for some time. Its horrible. Everyone should value, cherish, and protect the second amendment. I may die early on my feet with a weapon in my hands but rather that than dying on my knees with no recourse to injustice.

"A person with a vote is a slave with an illusion of control but a person with a vote and a gun is a citizen with enforcable rights" (to badly paraphrase the original quote that said something to that effect).


----------

